# Amazon Swords



## iron (Jan 7, 2018)

Got about 5 swords about 6" tall that i would trade for some foreground plants, let me know what you have for trade or sale.
Thanks. Phil


----------



## Robbiemac (Jul 3, 2016)

how much for each?


----------



## iron (Jan 7, 2018)

How about 5 dollars a piece?


----------

